# Scabs on neck, itching - on 4 cats



## Bijoubarb (Jul 4, 2010)

I have 4 indoor cats-noticed that they have scabs on their necks from what seems like constant scratching. One of them has scratched above his eye & fur missing & bleeding. Please help!!! Is there anything I can do to make them more comfortable?


----------



## Bijoubarb (Jul 4, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have 4 indoor cats-noticed that they have scabs on their necks from what seems like constant scratching. One of them has scratched above his eye & fur missing & bleeding. Please help!!! Is there anything I can do to make them more comfortable?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

I hear an echo  

Any reason why all four of your cats are itchy? Are they fleaed? Cats frequently react to flea bites with an allergic reaction. Do they just have scabs on their neck and face or also somewhere else?

If you think that they have no fleas, then could it be something that you are using to clean that might make them react?

Could it be the food - though it would be highly unlikely to have all four cats react to food in that way.

I would try to get some evening primrose oil and do a course with that to see whether that calms them down. EPO is great for allergic skin reactions and itchy skin. 

Also, pick up some pure aloe vera gel to put on their scabs and scratches - it cools, calms and encourages healing.

If neither of that works, then I think it is a trip to the vet.


----------



## thedeans (Apr 8, 2009)

Do they wear collars?

One of mine developed scabs yearssssss ago and it was due to her collar - she has never worn one since and the fur has never (10 yrs later) grown back


----------



## Bijoubarb (Jul 4, 2010)

They are indoor cats-fleas not possible?


----------



## Bijoubarb (Jul 4, 2010)

The are indoor cats. The only reason they have been out of the house is to go to the vet. Food & cleaning supplies have not changed.

Is there anything at all that I can do to relieve the itch - heal the scabs?

Last week I had to put one of babies to sleep - she was 18 y/o. As you know it is expensive and she was cremated....
Money is tight right now.

I appreciate the replies......

Barbara


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Even indoor cats can get fleas. They could have picked them up at the vets, could have come in with you (your shoes etc), through open windows/doors etc. 

To be honest, it is the only thing that makes sense as all of your cats are being itchy

My first port of call would be to check them for fleas. They leave small dark brown/black poop behind. Usually in clusters, particularly where hair is matted, as the cat doesn't groom there very often. If you have a very fine tooth comb then use that and see what you find. 

The problem is that flea poop looks like dirt. So:

1) put your cat on sheet of white paper and comb it or rub their fur on their neck and back vigorously for a wee while - say minute. 

2) Then pick out the hair from that paper and pour the rest of the content on a moist clean white cotton cloth or cotton wool. 

3) Leave for a minute. 

4) If you can see red spots on the cloth/wool, then your cats have fleas.

Get some flea treatment. Although you can get cheaper over the counter stuff in pet shops/supermarkets, it is worth to pick some stuff up from your vets. Their products pull more of a punch.

As i said in an earlier post, get some pure aloe vera gel. Not handcream for humans that contains aloe vera, but pure gel. You can get that in pet shops. It doesn't cost a lot. Just dab some of the gel unto the scabs. 

Also get some evening primrose oil - you can pick this up at a petshop too. It doesn't cost a lot and will last you a while as you will only need small amounts added to their food. 

Hope that helps


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Bijoubarb said:


> I have 4 indoor cats-noticed that they have scabs on their necks from what seems like constant scratching. One of them has scratched above his eye & fur missing & bleeding. Please help!!! Is there anything I can do to make them more comfortable?


The first thing I would want to do is rule out ringworm as a possibility. Ringworm is a fungal skin infection, not a worm. And yes, indoor cats can get it too. The fungal spores can lives for years in the garden, nooks and crannies around the home or can be brought in by us on our hands, clothing or shoes. The cat you said that had patches around its eyes, well thats a pretty classic sign of ringworm. You wouldnt need to get all 4 cats tested (I dont think), but I (personally) would want one of them tested. If one has it, the chances are it does spread to all. IF it turned out to be ringworm in all 4 cats, you really need to get on top of it as soon as possible. Its not a particularly expensive test at the vets, sometimes they can get a positive by using a woods light in a darkened room, but they cant get a negative using this method. The best method is to pluck some hair and and scrape a few skin cells and put them on culture for 14 days. The cats can pass this fungal disease to you (and everyone else who comes into your home) and you can pass it on to everyone you come into contact with (Including their pets). I really advise seeing a vet. I know its pricey, but sometimes its necessary.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Superb thinking Tje!


----------



## Tobacat (Oct 24, 2009)

If by any chance they do have fleas, there could well with scabs elsewhere. My cat has a flea allergy and she finds it most itchy on her tummy, back of legs and base of tail. However, if the itching is limited to once spot, then as Tje said, it might be roundworm. Even if it's not roundworm, a vet's visit would be a good idea.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I would take them to the vet, it does sound like roundworm, they will be able to advise you how to rid your cats of it completely.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Tobacat said:


> If by any chance they do have fleas, there could well with scabs elsewhere. My cat has a flea allergy and she finds it most itchy on her tummy, back of legs and base of tail. However, if the itching is limited to once spot, then as Tje said, it might be roundworm. Even if it's not roundworm, a vet's visit would be a good idea.


Tobocat, I really hope you dont think I am being a nit-picking-know-it-all . But with ringworm, the scratching (and or open skin) doesnt have to be limited to just one part of the body. It _can_ be limited to one part of the body, but it can be five spots or a complete body full of loads of bald/sore/itchy patches.

I just dont want the OP to think because some of her cats have more patches/spots that its not ringworm. It could very well be. Some ringworm cats have loads of spots others just have the one.

I 100% totally and utterly agree with you that either way, a vet visit would be a good idea. :thumbup:

and again, lol, a wee bit more nit-picking. The fungal skin disease is RINGworm, not ROUNDworm. If the OP goes to her vet and asks for a roundworm test the vet would be testing the cats poo instead of its skin and hair. Lol. 

Now everyone sorry for the lectures I promise I will not nit-pick further today.


----------



## Bijoubarb (Jul 4, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your replies! Going to take ALL the suggestions! Thanks again!!

Barbara


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Tje said:


> Tobocat, I really hope you dont think I am being a nit-picking-know-it-all . But with ringworm, the scratching (and or open skin) doesnt have to be limited to just one part of the body. It _can_ be limited to one part of the body, but it can be five spots or a complete body full of loads of bald/sore/itchy patches.
> 
> I just dont want the OP to think because some of her cats have more patches/spots that its not ringworm. It could very well be. Some ringworm cats have loads of spots others just have the one.
> 
> ...


Oh I thought I did say ring-worm but didn't, lol - nitpicker :arf:


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

mellowma said:


> Oh I thought I did say ring-worm but didn't, lol - nitpicker :arf:


hehehe... it was either 
come to the pet forum and nit-pick, or
go and tackle that massive pile of ironing....

easy choice, right 

(what to do tomorrow?? ... criticize spelling and grammar mistakes, or clean the bathroom :arf:... choices choices)


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

(what to do tomorrow?? ... criticize spelling and grammar mistakes said:


> I would go for the grammar, the good one with this one is when people come on and say "there is nothing wrong with my_ grammer_! :lol:


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

mellowma said:


> I would go for the grammar, the good one with this one is when people come on and say "there is nothing wrong with my_ grammer_! :lol:


LOL, love it!! :thumbup:

My sister emailed me once, she asked "do you think I need to use the spelling _cheque_ on my computer".... lol.


----------



## Bijoubarb (Jul 4, 2010)

Thank you HOBBS2004 & TJE:

You were right! (Not that I ever doubted you) Went to the vet today....fleas! All 4 were treated. Thanks soooo much!

Barbara


----------



## Bijoubarb (Jul 4, 2010)

Mellowma......thanks to you as well!!!

Shpookie, Morty, Sammy & Lulu
and Barbara


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Here is to a flea-free life! :thumbup:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Little flickers...fleas I mean. Glad they will soon be banished. Did you get some spray for the house ?


----------

